# Ennen piiskaaminen (vispikerma)



## linglab

Dear all,

I would like to ask you if the following statement can be considered correct as an instruction of use to be put on the label of a whipping cream. Would it be clear to Finnish consumers?

Anna kerman jäähtyä jääkaapissa vähintään 5 tuntia ennen piiskaaminen. 

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Pari sanaa

Hi linglab!

When talking about cream, the correct word for "whipping" is "vatkaaminen" (instead of "piiskaaminen"). The noun after the preposition "ennen" is in the partitive:
Anna kerman jäähtyä jääkaapissa vähintään 5 tuntia ennen vatkaamista.


----------



## etrade

"Vatkaaminen" or "vispaaminen" ?
Entistä parempaa kermavaahtoa – tiesitkö nämä säännöt?


----------



## Pari sanaa

etrade said:


> "Vatkaaminen" or "vispaaminen" ?
> Entistä parempaa kermavaahtoa – tiesitkö nämä säännöt?


"Vispaaminen" is actually used as a synonym for "vatkaaminen", even if I find the latter more common. So "ennen vispaamista" would also be suitable and clear in the instruction, I think.


----------



## Heikki

Vispata tulee ruotsalaisesta sanasta vispa. Lainasana, jota vastaa suomen oma sana vatkata.


----------



## Heikki

ja vispikerma on kuohukerma, koska se kuohuaa


----------

